# Security Clearance Form



## Rjayoub (Sep 5, 2013)

Hey all.

I have some question i would like you to please answer it if you can 
First i got an employement offer in Abu Dhabi and they send me the Security Clearance Form , before i start should i print it then fill it by pen or should i fill it in my computer then print it then signe it ?? 
i know this kind of damm question lol but please help me as i have more questions to follow !!

Thanks for any help !!


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

i think if you are able to fill it in by computer then it's more legible and quicker to fill in! then print and sign it.


----------



## Rjayoub (Sep 5, 2013)

so there is no need to sign it ?
and also the Marital statu form should i fill that too since i never been married ?


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

Rjayoub said:


> so there is no need to sign it ?
> and also the Marital statu form should i fill that too since i never been married ?


if you read my post i said "then print it and sign it".

i do not have experience with this marital status form. i would read it and answer whatever applies to you. likely there is a question somewhere asking if you are married or single???

with all due respect, these are quite basic actions that simply require common sense and i am surprised you need guidance from the forum. i would hope that you have the smarts to continue filling out forms on your own because there will be a lot more to come for sure.

if you are really in doubrt about things, i think the best person to ask is the person giving you the form to fill out in the first place.


----------



## Rjayoub (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks for the help but i just have to make sur that evrything correct 
i have one last dam question why they need security clearance i have look it up and i notice that one of the docents needed is some sort of criminal record certificate but for me they did not request it 
sorry again but if you have any infos about this share it with me thanks any way


----------

